# The Worst 2-stage of all time!!!



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Mine is the biggest POS I have ever tried to work with!!! check out the scraping blade..It got used SO MUCH(only like a total of about 40 hours this season so far), that it just got worn down to nothing. I need to replace this POS of see if they will exchange it for a new one so i can sell it for a decent price to some ******. How are your guys snow throwers holding up? Mine is so light duty, the only thing it has is weight and power, the blade and auger and auger blades, and shear pins are making me truly regret ever buying this Troy Bilt Storm 1130. how are the other brands doing out there. I need to know, cause my 2cd man likes to use a snowthrower as opposed to shoveling-we get paid more to use a thrower too.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Troy Built was a good company when they were located in Troy. Home Depot got a hold of them and that was the end. I bet that thing is made in China.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

John Mac;470707 said:


> Troy Built was a good company when they were located in Troy. Home Depot got a hold of them and that was the end. I bet that thing is made in China.


I actually bought it from Lowe's. Home depot has the airens and club cadet.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Lowes, Depot same thing, get he quality down so they have the best price point, The only place to do that is China. Cheap labor, cheap material.
Any brand that sells to Walmart, Lowes, Depot etc the quality goes in the toilet.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

John Mac;470716 said:


> Lowes, Depot same thing, get he quality down so they have the best price point, The only place to do that is China. Cheap labor, cheap material


Ahhh...So Very True!
So where Do I get the good stuff?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

John Mac;470707 said:


> Troy Built was a good company when they were located in Troy. Home Depot got a hold of them and that was the end. I bet that thing is made in China.


No

It was damn MTD bought troy bilt. I did saw those at lowe. I was curious so I check auger. You not would believe it have so much plays for new snowblower. That why i don't buy new product until it prove that they are best but now they not so I am buy old or used snowblower since they have good stuff than now.

Which best snowblower is arien but I suggested get old snowblower like gilson, mtd, ward, and anything that look stout.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

> No
> 
> It was damn MTD bought troy bilt. I did saw those at lowe. I was curious so I check auger. You not would believe it have so much plays for new snowblower. That why i don't buy new product until it prove that they are best but now they not so I am buy old or used snowblower since they have good stuff than now.


Who do you think MTD's biggest customer is ? Where do you think MTD gets it parts from? Lowes pretty much owns MTD, maybe not when you look up who sits on the board, but they say to MTD " we need a snow blower that will retail for x or we will go else where" MTD say " yes sir ". How do you think MTD go's about building that cheaper snow blower and still make money.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Milwaukee;470720 said:


> No
> 
> It was damn MTD bought troy bilt. I did saw those at lowe. I was curious so I check auger. You not would believe it have so much plays for new snowblower. That why i don't buy new product until it prove that they are best but now they not so I am buy old or used snowblower since they have good stuff than now.
> 
> Which best snowblower is arien but I suggested get old snowblower like gilson, mtd, ward, and anything that look stout.


Dude...Learn how to type.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Typing the english languge is a plus!!


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

bladescape2;470724 said:


> Dude...Learn how to type.





John Mac;470730 said:


> Typing the english languge is a plus!!


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54767

Read down a few lines in his first post of the thread.


----------



## dfdsuperduty (Dec 12, 2006)

I guess working in a 911 center has its advantages being able to read what the deaf type. Just so all of you are aware the deaf when using a tele type/ASL (american sign languge) speak and type different than those of us who speak english I know that this may be hard for some to understand however IMO he types better than many of the other plowers on here. Welcome to the site Mil. let us know what type of plow you get for your tank/beast of a 150 wesportwesport


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

I've got a Honda 2 stage (928?) that's been an animal
hydrostatic drive, will throw forever and always starts on the first pull
I've had it since the early 90's.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

LoneCowboy;470761 said:


> I've got a Honda 2 stage (928?) that's been an animal
> hydrostatic drive, will throw forever and always starts on the first pull
> I've had it since the early 90's.


"Made in Japan" means a different thing than "Made in China"......Or Malaysia.....or whatever............


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

poncho62;470771 said:


> "Made in Japan" means a different thing than "Made in China"......Or Malaysia.....or whatever............


yeah, funny how that works out isn't it?
made in japan means quality

made in china means junk.


----------



## poncho62 (Jan 23, 2004)

LoneCowboy;470803 said:


> yeah, funny how that works out isn't it?
> made in japan means quality
> 
> made in china means junk.


But, when I was a kid (1960s)..."Made in Japan" meant junk.........Then they turned it around......Makes you wonder about the future of the world economy...............Maybe in a few years..."Made in USA" will mean junk.............


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

dfdsuperduty;470750 said:


> I guess working in a 911 center has its advantages being able to read what the deaf type. Just so all of you are aware the deaf when using a tele type/ASL (american sign languge) speak and type different than those of us who speak english I know that this may be hard for some to understand however IMO he types better than many of the other plowers on here. Welcome to the site Mil. let us know what type of plow you get for your tank/beast of a 150 wesportwesport


My brother is 100% deaf and very poor at his english too, Sometimes I have to decode his emails to me. Its just that they never was able to hear what that sentance sounds like. I have had the pleasure of meeting some of his deaf friends who have excellent english and grammer.
It all has to do with good schooling for the deaf which varies from state to state.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

LoneCowboy;470761 said:


> I've got a Honda 2 stage (928?) that's been an animal
> hydrostatic drive, will throw forever and always starts on the first pull
> I've had it since the early 90's.


Honda huh, I'll take a look. What kind of maintenence have you had to do? What happens when you go over rocks on accident? I know with mine, it'll break some of the shear pins that keep the auger blades spinning right off. It's a big PITA when your replacing 6-20 a night!!


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

dont all 2 stage have pins? its that or transmission upfront explodes.They dont make them transmissions out of cast iron anymore. I think my brothers Honda Hydrostatic has a valve that lets loose before the pin sheers cuts down on the freq pin replacements in the wee hours


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

Who new Milwaukee was deaf, sorry Milwaukee, A good example of why negitive comments are never a good thing.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

LoneCowboy;470761 said:


> I've got a Honda 2 stage (928?) that's been an animal
> hydrostatic drive, will throw forever and always starts on the first pull
> I've had it since the early 90's.


How does that thing do when you hit a rock? My 2cd guy likes rocks. Do all 2-stage have shear pins that shear very easily? Are you replacing a lot of pins? How long is your cutting edge lasting?(I hope longer than a measily 40 hours) Let me know.

Yea Sorry Milwaukee...Didn't mean any disrespect...and thx for the advice.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

topdj;470895 said:


> They dont make them transmissions out of cast iron anymore.


Just looking at a Ariens 07 catalog yesterday. Their commercial "DLET" and "DLE" models have cast iron gearboxes.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I think in the 15 or so years we've owned a Honda HS55 we've maybe broken 3 or 4 shear pins. The Honda's will set you back quite a bit of $$ though.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

I can't think of much Honda makes that is not worth the money.


----------



## tinymitymo (Feb 23, 2007)

I had an 8hp commercial Bobcat snowthrower......

It was bought around 1972.....

Absolute BEAST....and heavy....

It would throw snow over the powerlines on my street....

They are no longer in business that I am aware of....

A great machine if you can find one....

The only problem is they have a special gear reduction on the engine which can be very hard to find....but they do not break very often.....

I had to let the old beast go this year because I hurt my back and it was too heavy for me to run...

I believe they had clutches instead of shear pins...

I know for a fact that a 2x4 was no match for this thing...or a dog chain


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

festerw;470967 said:


> I think in the 15 or so years we've owned a Honda HS55 we've maybe broken 3 or 4 shear pins. The Honda's will set you back quite a bit of $$ though.


That's remarkable. Sometimes at the accounts, my buddy and I are changing 3 to 4 at a time! My current thrower cost $1199 before taxes and I feel totally ripped off, but I know I would pay twice that for a machine that would handle what we would put it through.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

bladescape2;470916 said:


> How does that thing do when you hit a rock? My 2cd guy likes rocks.


Do you mean 2nd guy? or does your other guy just like to carry 2 cd's around with him all of the time?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

That fine but many members here don't know that I am deaf. It will get while for all members learn that stuff. Like another 6 forums but 1 forums is worse one they are meaner. If you want see there and they banned me because post link to there. They don't like anyone post link on their forum to here. They would banned you if put link. It is garden web's tractor forum. 

For me it be cheap is find old snowblower instead pay almost 2,000 dollars for snowblower that would last but it will fail because engine they stop make iron cast engine like you know Kohler K series? they were best but stupid EPA force them stop make those because it not pass emission test.:angry:


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

bladescape2;470891 said:


> Honda huh, I'll take a look. What kind of maintenence have you had to do? What happens when you go over rocks on accident? I know with mine, it'll break some of the shear pins that keep the auger blades spinning right off. It's a big PITA when your replacing 6-20 a night!!


Maintenence? You're supposed to do maintenence? 

I think i've changed the oil. 
It literally sat for 7 years (when I didn't do snow). I got it out, washed off the 1" of dust, put gas in it and pulled it
fired right up.

I don't think I've ever broken a shear pin (knock on wood). I have bent an auger though (it still works fine, that was years ago), and I've eaten newspapers, and lots of rocks (I had a gravel driveway for many years and you just have to hold it up a bit).

It's overpriced, but I think worth it.


----------



## crabbybob (Mar 23, 2007)

The worst piece of machinery I ever owned was a Troy Built snow "thrower" and that was before MTD bought them. The chute rotation mechanism was garbage, it would freeze up all the time. The same was true of the auger and drive cables. I used to carry a propane torch with me to thaw them when they froze from ice. In the few years I owned the piece of crap I had to replace both cables several time. Then there were the nylon (plastic) bushings for the axle and chute. Again, crap. I ended up giving it to my brother and buying an Ariens. I've felt bad about that ever since. That was a terrible thing to do to my brother. I've offered to cart it to the dump for him several times but he claims it's working well for him. I don't understand that.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

John Mac;470723 said:


> Who do you think MTD's biggest customer is ? Where do you think MTD gets it parts from? Lowes pretty much owns MTD, maybe not when you look up who sits on the board, but they say to MTD " we need a snow blower that will retail for x or we will go else where" MTD say " yes sir ". How do you think MTD go's about building that cheaper snow blower and still make money.


I am not try argue but want show you. They don't maek but they order from mtd.

Check here link. http://www.mtdproducts.com/corporate/index.jsp

MTD's product is actual from China. Why you don't go to Lowe check those snowblower then touch auger and move it. How much play there? Don't be surprise it have lot play.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

bladescape2;471040 said:


> That's remarkable. Sometimes at the accounts, my buddy and I are changing 3 to 4 at a time! My current thrower cost $1199 before taxes and I feel totally ripped off, but I know I would pay twice that for a machine that would handle what we would put it through.


Last time I saw a 2 stage Honda a month or so ago it was still right around 2 grand. (I paid 1800 for mine in like 1993). Unstoppable.

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/snowhe.asp

http://www.hondapowerequipment.com/ModelDetail.asp?ModelName=hs928wa

MSRP, $2249, certainly you can find better than that.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Brand-New-Genui...ryZ42230QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
$1700 buy it now, brand new.

Quality is worth paying for.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

I have the Troy Built mini tiller deal and it's always been questionable at best.

I still dont understand why anyone buys a two stage machine anymore with the advancements and performance of single stage machines.

Ill put my toro 2450 up against any two stage machine with up to 14 inches of snow, and outgun you and do a better job.

Id bet my house on it.


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

> am not try argue but want show you. They don't maek but they order from mtd.


No problem Milwaukee, I understand what you are saying, Lows does not own MTD. Lowes could be over 1/2 or more of MTD's sales so with out Lowes MTD could be out of the snow blower business and the mower business and tiller business. When companies get in bed with the big retailers and these retailers can determine if you are still in business next year. Lowes could just have a factory in China make a Lowes brand snow blower but Lowes wants to use the Troy Built name until MTD has destroyed it with cheap crap to be able to provide Lowes with products that will meat Lowe's low pricing and give the Lowes customer a brand name to buy. Get it ?


----------



## Duncan90si (Feb 16, 2007)

Hondas and Ariens are about the best out there in my experiences. I wish I had a need for a good snow blower. There is a Honda HS55 with tracks for sale locally for $300. I just have no use for one.


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

Ariens,Even my dealer which is an ariens dealer isnt stocking them anymore Home depot turned them into crap 2 i jsut bought 2 new snappers


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

streetsurfin';470961 said:


> Just looking at a Ariens 07 catalog yesterday. Their commercial "DLET" and "DLE" models have cast iron gearboxes.


gee and I though every company cheaped out and went aluminum
thats good to know someone understands how to build a good one


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

> Ariens,Even my dealer which is an ariens dealer isnt stocking them anymore Home depot turned them into crap 2 i jsut bought 2 new snappers


Every-time a big box home center gets a name brand product into the store watch out. John Deere, I was told has two lines of mowers, one for Depot one for dealers. Most manufacturer's try this but what happens is the cheap china parts find their way into the better products over time so the manufacturer can make more money to offset the money they loose doing business with Depot. It is a slippery slope every time a manufacturer sells Depot. All Home Depot wants is the brand name and the best retail price, they don't care what the customer ends up with in the end. Many high end brands have gone away because of this.

RIDGID
DEWALT
TROY BUILT
DEERE
and many more.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

Snowpower;471119 said:


> I have the Troy Built mini tiller deal and it's always been questionable at best.
> 
> I still dont understand why anyone buys a two stage machine anymore with the advancements and performance of single stage machines.
> 
> ...


for 14" of hard packed snow blasted across my sidewalk by the city plow my toro 3650 would struggle, its just the nature of the beast. i had to get a 2 stage to handle it. for any other type of snow up to 14" my toro just blasts through it with no problems, at times it pulls me along.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

I understand there are limitations, but 90% of the time a single will suffice. The two stages have their use. I've just never needed one in 25 years and dont know anyone who really has, other than on a "few" occassions when maybe it could have been more efficient, but because of its size and design, it is inheriently inefficient on a regular basis.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Most of those High end brands have not gone away- you just need to realise there is a difference- Caviot Emptor- Buyer Beware!

Dewalt makes, and has ALWAYS made a lower "homeowner" line which Sears used to sell before HD. Same with Deere- HD BOUGHT Rigid and owns the company, which made hand tools. They still make good hand tools (HD saved them from bankruptcy since no one outside of the trades has heard of them before that), just that their power tools are made for them, just like Craftsman. 

If you want a commercial duty tool, buy a commercial duty tool. Period.

Anyone who buys a wrench thinking a wrench is a wrench will get what they deserve- Caviot emptor.

Troy Built has never been a top tier brand, only a top price one. MTD makes several brands of power equipment, from junk a homeowner would have to replace bi-annually, to commercial duty stuff. The buyer needs to be aware of what is what. Actually, MTD is the manufacturer for a lot of other brands they don't own as well. I believe they make the Cub Cadets that Yanmar doesn't make.

Anyway- if you want a commercial duty snowblower, buy an Ariens, a Deere, a Toro, or a commercial duty model from a make from a real dealer, not a retail store or a big box. Only a dealer is going to actually have anything that is not aimed to Joe consumer.


and FWIW, Kohler didn't stop building the cast iron engines because of the EPA, while the EPA IS a major PIA in the engines of all companies, the cast iron engine was discontinued because there was no market and the costs were exorbitant. Same reason Tecumseh is having trouble- cast iron costs alot more than aluminum.


----------



## Hungry4dss (Mar 18, 2007)

How do you use your single stage blower on a gravel drive? I usually wait till the gravel driveway is frozen, but it still doesnt very well.

Cheers


----------



## John Mac (Feb 5, 2005)

> Dewalt makes, and has ALWAYS made a lower "homeowner" line which Sears used to sell before HD. Same with Deere- HD BOUGHT Rigid and owns the company, which made hand tools. They still make good hand tools (HD saved them from bankruptcy since no one outside of the trades has heard of them before that), just that their power tools are made for them, just like Craftsman.


The question to ask is what is Home Depot marketing the product as, a "homeowner" product or a "commercial duty" product or maybe a "commercial duty" product for the "homeowner"? 
The reason Home Depot bought Ridgid or stocks Deere is to sell "commercial duty" products for the "homeowner". 
Their marketing idea it is to sell "commercial duty" product for the "homeowner",at a homeowner price. Home Depot didn't need Ridgid for the tools or Deere for the mowers just the name, they can buy and sell most manufacturers all day long, or have a factory in China do it for them, it is all about the name, marketing, deceiving the customer into thinking he is getting commercial grade, and smoke and mirrors.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Its always a shame when good brands go downhill.

We've had a 7hp Tecumseh-powered Troy-Bilt tiller here since the house was built in '72--it was originally bought to put in our lawn. Since then it has been used yearly for all the gardening on the property, and even some at friends and family's places.

It should also be noted our entire property is the worst kind of hard clay soil imaginable, yet this tough old girl still to this day starts on one or two good pulls and will run all day long without breaking a sweat. 

Now it sounds like Troy-Bilt is crap like the rest. I suspected as much when Canadian Tire started selling them, and they looked like a red-painted MTD. I guess thats what they were.

Does anyone remember when Black and Decker was a quality brand name? Is it even possible to buy a B&D ANYTHING thats halfway decent and not complete junk? When grampa died we cleaned out his basement and found all his powertools--cast-steel housed Black and Decker drills, saws, etc. probably 40 years old or more and still running strong.

I guess sooner or later, everything will be made in China.


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

topdj;470895 said:


> dont all 2 stage have pins? its that or transmission upfront explodes.They dont make them transmissions out of cast iron anymore. I think my brothers Honda Hydrostatic has a valve that lets loose before the pin sheers cuts down on the freq pin replacements in the wee hours


Mine has the shear pins..I have a 2 stage 8hp yard machines i got from Home depot. I have only broke ONE shear pin in 2 years.


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

bladescape2;470916 said:


> How does that thing do when you hit a rock? My 2cd guy likes rocks. Do all 2-stage have shear pins that shear very easily? Are you replacing a lot of pins?


Isn't that the idea behind the shear pins. Have them break before something bigger and more expensive breaks?


----------



## bbahun (Dec 1, 2005)

Here is my 2 cents. I agree with alot of what is being said. Especially about the lack of quality in the products from HD and Lowes. But you get what you pay for. A good friend of mine says "if you buy quality you only cry once." I think this is very true especially with outdoor power equipment. Another brand that you should look at is Simplicity. They are still made in america, not sold to mass merchants, and originated up in snow country. All of their products(mowers,snowblowers ect.) are very quality products. Just my 2 cents.


----------

